# mobiler Monitor an Thunderbolt Anschluss



## mitchih (17 August 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Dell Precision 7720. Dieses hat einen Thunderbolt 3 Anschluss.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, ich möchte einen mobilen Monitor nutzen. 

z.B. Lenovo Think Vision M14 

Diese haben nur einen USB C Anschluss. Hat jemand sowas schon an einem Thunderbolt im Einsatz bzw. kann mir verlässlich sagen ob das klappen kann ?

Der Stecker ist ja quasi USB C

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2020)

Also ich hab einen ASUS ZenScreen mit USB-C an einem TB3-Port (MacbookPro) und das funktioniert. Mußte noch einen Treiber installieren, aber der sollte bei Windows sagar dabei sein.
Ich kann den Zenscreen auch an einer USB-C Docking Station betreiben, die ich an den TB3-Port des Mac anschließe. Dort läuft der Zenscreen dann an USB A 3.0 Schnittstellen, funktioniert ebenfalls.


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2020)

Funktioniert bei Win10 bei mir out of the box


----------



## derschreiber (16 September 2020)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein Dell Precision 7720. Dieses hat einen Thunderbolt 3 Anschluss.
> 
> Nun habe ich mir überlegt, ich möchte einen mobilen Monitor nutzen.
> ...



Hallo 

Ich habe mich selber erst vor kurzem über mobile Monitore informiert, da ich eigentlich mein iPad Pro (mit einem Adapter) an einen Monitor anschließen wollte. Bei der Suche habe ich folgenden Artikel über portable Monitore gefunden. Der Artikel enthält Informationen über verschiedene portable Monitore und die unterschiedlichen Anschlüsse. Vielleicht ist er hilfreich für dich  https://www.technikhiwi.de/portable-monitor-test/#Stromversorgung


----------



## mitchih (16 September 2020)

Für diejenigen die es Interessiert, Habe jetzt den ThinK Vision M14 seit 1 Tag. Heute direkt getestet keine Probleme.
Anschliessen und geht.
Danke trotzdem für den Support


----------

